# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  pred termin

## čupko

Drage forumašice, krajem srpnja sam provela par dana u rodilištu jer su mislili da se otvaram, a bila sam u 34. tjednu. Ukratko, sestre su bile ok, i stažistice, kao i dr. braica i dr. vukasović (krasna žena), ali zato dr. karelović(uzv) zaslužuje tužbu zbog nanošenja duševne boli (koju bi zacijelo i podnijela da nisam ipak otišla kući i smirila se).
Uglavnom, nije me strah poroda, nitko to ne može obaviti umjesto mene, pa mi je najbolje pripremiti se i bit jaka.
Sad me već strah nečeg drugog. Budući da se ništa ne miče, tj. nema naznaka da će bebač uskoro, a termin je za 5 dana, zanima me što se radi kad termin prođe, i kad induciraju porod, ima li netko iskustva s tim?
Unaprijed hvala! :?

----------


## Ora

> ... nema naznaka da će bebač uskoro, a termin je za 5 dana, zanima me što se radi kad termin prođe, i kad induciraju porod! :?


Ne treba značiti da češ prenijeti samo zato što se još ništa ne događa. Mojoj poznanici je doktor rekao da neće tako skoro (na dan njenog termina), tu noć je završila u bolnici i porodila se.  :D 
Mojoj šogorici su inducirali porod jer je prenesla 10 dana. Mislim da dopuštaju do dva tjedna od termina.
Sretno!!!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## evita

Kod nas čekaju tjedan dana nakon termina i onda te porađaju na silu.  :/

----------

